# Just Found this place.



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

Really looking forard to learning, arguing (friendly), and sharing.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome:mst: 
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...I see you already found *The Last Person *thread..Lots of fun there...


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT...I see you already found *The Last Person *thread..Lots of fun there...


 
Sad but true, I'm having a blast!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MJS (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 18, 2006)

Let the games begin%-} 
Sean


----------



## stickarts (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome man.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi welcome to MT.  Have a blast posting.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and, by the way, nice Shatner!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Howdy! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 20, 2006)

hello. Happy posting. I hope you spread your wisdom around

KenpoSterre

edit:That sounds really corny. Sorry. I am sane I promise.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome Fionn!  So, are you as cool as your avatar?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla ad welcome to the group.

AoG


----------

